# Lizardmen queries?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Just wandering about starting a lizardmen force after my orcs. And was wandering wether a list of this sort would be playable?

Old blood carnosaur
Scar vet bsb
skink priest
30 saurus
30 skinks
10 kroxigors
2 slamanders 6 handlers

A good start?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

How many points? I'm guessing 2000?

It's really nothing great. Saurus hordes aren't that good. I tried the 30 man horde at the beginning of 8th edition, and the loss of maneuvrability is not really worth the loss of a rank due to horde formation. You're better off with a couple of units of 20-25 with spears. Carnosaurs, whilst cool, die very quickly to cheap cannons. I take one in 3k, but you really need a Slann first.

The 30 skink unit? Maybe, if they weren't T2. Skirmishers are much better. And as for the 10 kroxigor unit... I'm actually torn. I think it does have potential to be a good unit, but frankly I just don't know what effect their I1 will have on them... I'm inclined to say they would be too fragile for their points with only T4 and a 4+ save. It could go either way, and I have yet to meet someone with enough disposable income to afford that many kroxigor, just to realise they're ineffective.

Salamanders are boss. 

Anyway, those are my thoughts.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

skinks= rubbish
kroxigors= rubbish
kroxiskinks= pure win

Mix the 2 together into 1 unit (which can be done) and you have a fast moving unit with ranks and the ability to dish out the hurt. At T2 it'll never be a mainline unit but it makes a good flanker, and since the krox aren't in the front rank they dont die unless the unit breaks or you take huge numbers of wounds.

I wouldn't use the carnosaur- they're lethal but very hard to keep alive. It isn't tough enough to survive for long under the sort of attention it's going to receive since that and the saurus are the main 2 threats to any enemy.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a pretty big Lizardman force. I make lots of crazy formations which are great fun to use. However I do agree with above posts, without a Slann, everything is pretty much screwed by a Shadow of Lore magic user. You need the additional help.

I 'was' making a 40 Unit Saurus Unit. While others say it isn't worth it, with a Life Lore Slann, you can dish out the T4 buff and make them pretty hard to take down. Hordes don't really work well against non-hordes.

However, I purchaced 18 Kroxigors and plan to use them as a horde. The reason is this. They have 3 attacks each. 4 Strength +2 from GW. In a horde (which is only 6 wide) they get to use ALL their attacks. Because of this, 18 S6 Kroxigors dishing out 54 attacks. Of course, some are bound to fall, but that is still a lot of hurt against anything.

Another good choice is forking out on 30 Cham Skinks. 30 Cham Skinks are practically unbeatable, throw in Oxytol and you can take stuff out way before it gets close to hitting you.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> skinks= rubbish
> kroxigors= rubbish
> kroxiskinks= pure win
> 
> Mix the 2 together into 1 unit (which can be done) and you have a fast moving unit with ranks and the ability to dish out the hurt. At T2 it'll never be a mainline unit but it makes a good flanker, and since the krox aren't in the front rank they dont die unless the unit breaks or you take huge numbers of wounds.


I might have missed an FAQ ruling on this recently (havent used the Lizzies in a few months) but barring that actually Kroxigor in a skink unit are even more fragile than on their own in combat. The rulebook states that casualties and wounds are taken from the back rank- therefore when (and i mean WHEN (T2 wtf??!)) your skink unit goes down to 6 skinks and 3 krox, your kroxigor count as T2 effectively- the enemy strikes the skinks (wounding against T2) and wounds go to the back rank- the kroxigor. which means they die quickly and painfully

of course, you may be able to prove me wrong Tim/Steve but as of yet i havent seen a single argument based on RAW that disproves my T2 Kroxigor argument

On topic, GreenFaceMonkey if you want to start the Lizardmen check out the link in my signature for my opinions on the lizardman book, the thread also has a lot of thoughts contributed by other Lizzie players so its worth a read even outside of my own opinions

One thing i will say- you need a Slann. And you will hear that from ANY Lizzie player worth their salt- the Slann is a big advantage we have, use it


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

sir_m1ke said:


> I might have missed an FAQ ruling on this recently (havent used the Lizzies in a few months) but barring that actually Kroxigor in a skink unit are even more fragile than on their own in combat. The rulebook states that casualties and wounds are taken from the back rank- therefore when (and i mean WHEN (T2 wtf??!)) your skink unit goes down to 6 skinks and 3 krox, your kroxigor count as T2 effectively- the enemy strikes the skinks (wounding against T2) and wounds go to the back rank- the kroxigor. which means they die quickly and painfully
> 
> of course, you may be able to prove me wrong Tim/Steve but as of yet i havent seen a single argument based on RAW that disproves my T2 Kroxigor argument


They aren't a single 'target'
For shooting they are T2 until the vast majority of skinks have died, but in combat they are 2 seperate entries.
The kroxigors can be hit seperately to the skinks... which I never realised, so you have the choice of attacking and killing T2 skinks or T4 krox. If you overkill the skinks then you won't be wounding the krox- they are like characters in a unit, you can't hurt them except by attacking them.

If we removed whatever model was in the back rank then Slaan would be pretty useless- they would always die just before TG models in the 2nd rank. As it is you can't attack the slaan until you kill your way through enough TG to put it in the front rank.
- remember we remove the models fromt eh front and 'step up'. Its just easier to represent this by removing the rear most models.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> The kroxigors can be hit seperately to the skinks... which I never realised, so you have the choice of attacking and killing T2 skinks or T4 krox. If you overkill the skinks then you won't be wounding the krox- they are like characters in a unit, you can't hurt them except by attacking them.


While in close combat, the skinks shield the krox from being attacked. They removed the great reach rule from the Lizardmen rulebook (with the FAQ). That means that in order to target a krox, you have to have one in the front rank (or have an exposed flank or rear). They get their supporting attacks because they are monstrous infantry.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*Wow!*

Wow, thanks a lot to everyone who has posted so far, i didnt ex[ect such a great response. 
Just some bits i can comment on so far without a book or much knowledge, 
a slann appears to be a must have. Question on him, how many points am i looking at with him and also does he need to be fielded with temple guard?

As for pennies with kroxigors, i was thinking two boxes of heavily converted DE cold ones? 

Sirmike, will check the thread out thankyou 

As for a new list do i want something more like:

Slann
scar vet bsb
(more if i can afford it?)
20 saurus
20 saurus/temp guard
chameleon skinks? 18 maybe?
2 salamander packs


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Arli said:


> While in close combat, the skinks shield the krox from being attacked. They removed the great reach rule from the Lizardmen rulebook (with the FAQ). That means that in order to target a krox, you have to have one in the front rank (or have an exposed flank or rear). They get their supporting attacks because they are monstrous infantry.


LOL, just as I find a cool new rule, its gone again


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

They took out great reach? 

Well I guess they don't need it because everyone fights in 2 ranks now...


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

The more important result is that yes you are killing skinks by the bucket full, but you have to kill down 20-30 in a horde size unit to open up a flank or rear to attack a Kroxigor. Skinks make very nice meat shields. I think someone on this forum or another called a skrox unit a "Kroxigor delivery unit."


----------

